# washing = pulled threads on jerseys?



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

How do people wash their lightweight jerseys without the threads getting pulled and creating runs in the fabric? Do I need to get a garment bag? I dont know what is even causing it, I thought it was velcro snagging the threads but it happened to a jersey after I was careful to not have it come in contact with anything with velcro. I always hang dry.


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

idividebyzero said:


> How do people wash their lightweight jerseys without the threads getting pulled and creating runs in the fabric? Do I need to get a garment bag? I dont know what is even causing it, I thought it was velcro snagging the threads but it happened to a jersey after I was careful to not have it come in contact with anything with velcro. I always hang dry.


Do you wash it inside out? I dont think a garment bag is going to do anything for you but you may want to consider a more delicate cycle I would assume


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Wash cycling clothes separately (no velcro) zip the jerseys and use delicate cycle works good for me. I've heard garment bags can help too.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

wash anything with velcro separate


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Some items are more prone to this than others. I have some synthetic t-shirts that got HORRIBLY pulled threads, and it's not even mostly from the wash. The most heavily affected areas of the shirt are where pack straps rest against it.

Most of my more recently purchased stuff seems less prone to pulling/snagging. The fabric texture is a bit different than the stuff that's more prone to these problems.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Have you checked the tub in your washer for anything that can snag the threads? I've never had an issue with a washer, but did have a dryer that liked to grab just about anything in a gap between the lint collector and it's seat in the dryer. I have two performance shirts that still have 1/2" tornadoes where they got caught and spun for a half hour, over two years ago.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Not necessarily related to snag issues, but I believe front loaders are much gentler on garments than most top loaders. Snags I get in my riding stuff usually comes from it getting caught on thorns or brush...or having something with exposed hook-side velcro in the washer or dryer.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

I didn't have any issues with velcro in the wash until I bought a nice (and expensive) Castelli base layer vest. Pulled a load of threads on its first wash. Now I chuck all my velcro bits in a garment bag and my vest is happy. Alternatively, I could chuck the velcro bits in loose and put the delicate items in a garment bag, but I reckon the loose stuff gets washed more thoroughly so gloves, bag strap and elbow pads get the grubby end of the stick.

For the record, front loader, 30 deg. C synthetic cycle, 1600 rpm spin, non-bio washing powder, no Calgon (messes with the wicking properties).


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> Not necessarily related to snag issues, but I believe front loaders are much gentler on garments than most top loaders.


High efficiency top loaders place about the same wear load as front loaders. Top loaders with large agitators provide a higher wear load on clothing, but should not snag unless you've got a ceramic coated drum that you let go for too long (cracked/chipped).

My old top loader (98-2016), and my HE both have stainless drums, and the HE also has a stainless, low profile agitator. no issues with either.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ride like tramp, it's fashionable.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Other than velcro I have never had a pulled thread washing a bike jersey. Maybe there is a sharp edge snagging the cloth in your washer or dryer. You won't get snags unless there is something catching and pulling on the fabric.


----------

